#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή αναθεώρησης στατικών

## Evan

Μεταλλικό κτίριο 4000μ2 κατασκευάστηκε χωρίς την τήρηση των στατικών σχεδίων και μου ζητήθηκε αναθεώρηση του φακέλου των στατικών.
Η αμοιβή πως υπολογίζεται σαν να είναι νέο;
Αποτύπωση στατικών μπάινει στις αμοιβές;

----------


## Theo

Από τη στιγμή που θα κάνεις ενημέρωση (διαδικασία που δεν είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρη) τότε εγώ θα έλεγα ότι καλύτερα να το συμφωνήσεις με τον ελεγκτή.

Αν είμουν ελεγκτής θα σου έλεγα ότι θέλω σαν αμοιβές :

α) τοπογραφικό
β) αποτύπωση αρχιτεκτονικών
γ) αποτύπωση στατικών
δ) έλεγχο στατικών υπάρχοντος

 :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με Theo και myri.
Τοπογραφικό δεν χρειάζεται γιατί δεν αλλάζει.
Εκτός εάν έχουν περάσει χρόνια και έχουν αλλάξει οι όροι δόμησης ή το προηγούμενο ήταν "άθλιο" και δεν είχε ούτε τα στοιχειώδη.

----------


## Theo

Θα ζητούσα τοπογραφικό καθώς είναι λίγο σύνθετο.

Άλλαξαν τα στατικά. Ως προς τι ? Μήπως και αρχιτεκτονικά ?
Γι αυτό αποτυπώνω ΑΡΧ, ΣΤΑ και εν τέλει μήπως επηρεάζεται και το Δ/Κ και τέλος το τοπογραφικό ?

Γι αυτό και θα ζητούσα τοπογραφικό νέο.

Θεωρώ ότι τοπογραφικό πρέπει πάντα να γίνεται άσχετα αν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτείται. 

Οι μελέτες που υποβάλλουμε είναι ΚΑΤ' ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ αυτές που ορίζονται στη νομοθεσία. Υποχρέωση προς τα πάνω δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## avgoust

Η αμοιβή σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις υπολογίζεται ως ποσοστό της πλήρους αμοιβής.
Γίνεται συνεννόηση με τον ελεγκτή της κάθε μελέτης που τροποποιείται και σου γράφει στο σεντόνι το ποσοστό. Γενικά είναι συζητήσιμοι ως προς αυτό .

----------


## georgecv

Συμφωνώ με τον avgoust

----------


## Evan

Δηλ avgoust εγώ θα ξανακάνω τα στατικά αλλά δεν θα τα πληρωθώ ολόκληρα;

----------


## avgoust

Aυτό που σου ανέφερα , είναι όπως τα λέει η σχετική νομοθεσία για τις αναθεωρήσεις λόγω τροποποιήσεων των αρχικών μελετών, και αφορούν τα ελάχιστα ποσά αμοιβών που δέχεται η Πολεοδομία. Κανείς όμως δεν σε περιορίζει στο να ζητήσεις όσα θέλεις.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι στη φόρμα του ΤΕΕ , εσύ καθορίζεις τον προυπολογισμό του έργου όπως θέλεις .

Πάντως αν οι αλλαγές είναι εκτεταμένες , μπορεί να θεωρήσει η Πολεοδομία ότι πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για νέα μελέτη και να απαιτήσει πλήρη αμοιβή. 

Είναι θέμα προς συζήτηση με τον ελεγκτή.

Υπάρχει και η άποψη που λέει , ότι λόγω του τρόπου που υπολογίζονται σήμερα οι κατασκευές , δηλαδή δεν εξετάζουμε μια δοκό εδώ και μια κολώνα εκεί , αλλά συνολικά την κατασκευή , ότι θα'πρεπε έτσι κι αλλιώς να θεωρείται νέα μελέτη και συνεπώς πλήρης αμοιβή. Αυτό όμως νομίζω πως δεν γίνεται δεκτό.

----------

